# Question About 1/10 10K Gold



## Anonymous

Hello members,

I have a pendant that says 1/10 10K. Does that mean that it's gold filled? It weighs 2.1 grams (without the backing).

Kevin


----------



## philddreamer

As I understand, its gold filled and 1/10th of the weight of the item is 10k gold. If is worn, it will be less. 
Phil


----------



## Anonymous

philddreamer said:


> As I understand, its gold filled and 1/10th of the weight of the item is 10k gold. If is worn, it will be less.
> Phil


Thanks for the reply. 

Since 1/10th of the weight is 10K gold, how much of that weight is .999 gold?

Thanks again. I learned something new today.

Kevin


----------



## philddreamer

I don't have the formula close to me, but I think is something like, 2.1g GF x .1 = .21 x .417 = .08757. Like I said, I don't have the formula close, its just from memory... :roll: 
:lol: Phil


----------

